# Having a HUGE GPS problem.



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

This is the first time I'm completely stumped.

I cannot get a lock on my GPS. No matter what ROM I put on my phone, it will not connect to the satellites. It will fix to about 3 or 4, not connect, then lose the connection to all and start over to find more fixes.

I was running CM7 when I first realized tthis problem. I have had GPS working before on that ROM. I still got the symbol in the status bar so I didn't think I needed to do he sense fix. But I did anyways. And I can't even get a lock on sense! Same issue!

I looked at the GPS file in system/etc but even at us.pool instead of north-america.pool I'm still getting the same results.

I have also tried downloading new AGPS data from GPS status and still no luck.

This also happened on the stock radio as well as the newest leaked radio.

I need my GPS. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

Have you tried reseating your battery cover? The GPS antenna is part of the cover and if your battery lid is not seated properly it will affect GPS (and possibly 3G/4G) signals.


----------



## adstro (Jul 11, 2011)

I have the same issue running RC 1.6.1 on my TB. What is also interesting is that my wife is having the same issue with a stock Incredible and so is my mother running a stock Droid1.


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> Have you tried reseating your battery cover? The GPS antenna is part of the cover and if your battery lid is not seated properly it will affect GPS (and possibly 3G/4G) signals.


I tried both my stock and extended battey cover with the same problems. Thanks though!



adstro said:


> I have the same issue running RC 1.6.1 on my TB. What is also interesting is that my wife is having the same issue with a stock Incredible and so is my mother running a stock Droid1.


AH HA! I checked my mother's stock Incredible as well and she is having the same problem as my phone! Could the satellites be broken?


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

Anyone else have a thought?


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Well out of curiosity after reading this I tried my gps, I got a lock fine...


----------



## midnight assassin (Jun 7, 2011)

Not sure, but I heard it may have something to do with the latest maps update.


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

midnight assassin said:


> Not sure, but I heard it may have something to do with the latest maps update.


You heard? Where did you hear this?


----------



## trueagle (Jul 13, 2011)

Mine stopped working a few days ago. Always puts me 3000 meters away. It was perfect a week ago.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

You could just be in a bad location?


----------



## lilmack (Aug 21, 2011)

happen to be in upstate new york somewhere?

Seems like since Verizon blanketed the state with 4G there has been a huge problem my with GPS

It seems to be widespread...

http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en&tab=ww#q=verizon+gps+new+york&hl=en&tbo=1&site=&output=search&source=lnt&tbs=qdr:w&sa=X&ei=tEtRTsfoOMnGgAfZ58XlBg&ved=0CAYQpwUoAw&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=4ce734a7da4ce7e2&biw=1024&bih=488


----------



## adstro (Jul 11, 2011)

I can also verify the problem in upstate NY. I spent the weekend in upstate NY and neither myself of my wife could get a single GPS fix all weekend. Today we returned home to the Boston area and we are both back to getting fixes in seconds.


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ahh! I live in Buffalo, NY! Thanks for the tip. I knew it wasn't just me. Crazy.


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Google+Mobile/thread?tid=3b0a8b1c97a9ea23&hl=en&start=40

http://androidforums.com/incredible...g/399357-gps-stopped-working.html#post3103668


----------



## madAdam (Jul 9, 2011)

"lilmack said:


> happen to be in upstate new york somewhere?
> 
> Seems like since Verizon blanketed the state with 4G there has been a huge problem my with GPS
> 
> ...


I'm traveling in upstate New York. My GPS stopped working. Thought my phone broke. Thanks for the info.


----------



## jbass (Jun 30, 2011)

I live in Webster NY, right next to Rochester and I almost put stock back on my phone just to bring my phone in, glad its not just me. Has Verizon or anyone else acknowledged the problem?


----------



## jvs8477 (Jun 7, 2011)

Jbass I'm in Rochester as well and my gps and data has been bad it seemed to happen when the workers went on strike hope it's just a coincidence


----------



## jimnutt (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm in central NY and having trouble with my GPS as well.. It will lock eventually, but it takes a very long time.


----------



## madAdam (Jul 9, 2011)

Has anyone tried any of the recommended fixes?


----------



## trueagle (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes I am in upstate ny 
Tried ALL recommend fixes and failed
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

madAdam said:


> Has anyone tried any of the recommended fixes?


What is a recommended fix? It's all on Verizon's end.


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

Just got a fix!!! [:


----------



## lilmack (Aug 21, 2011)

Me too! I got a fix on 10 satellites in about 5 seconds!


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

Fastest lock I've ever seen! Haha just glad its back.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I get fast fixes but it's funny because Maps shows my location spot on but says 3100 meter accuracy. I flashed a Sense ROM to check things and it said the same thing but got my location spot on as well. Not worried about what maps says as accuracy as long as it is accurate and it is that's for sure.

Edit: just retested and maps now shows spot on with a 10m accuracy.


----------



## jimnutt (Jul 19, 2011)

Seems to be working again, at least in the Syracuse/Hamilton/Utica area.


----------

